# Zebra Nerite Snail - White Fuzz?



## WaveRider (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello, i'm very new on this website so i'm sorry if this post is in the wrong forum! I recently purchased a Zebra Nerite Snail from the store and it's been about 3 days since i put him/her in my 3 gallon tank with my betta fish and ghost shrimp. I got home today to check on them both but I noticed a patch or area of white fuzz/mold looking substance on his/her shell. I am no snail expert so i automatically assumed something was wrong. I searched up some possible names for the fuzz/mold however the internet has not shed any light on the situation. If anyone could help me out it would be much appreciated! Again, my aoplogies if i am in the wrong topic/forum!

-WaveRider:mrgreen:


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Can you wipe it off? Is the snail even alive? A picture would help a lot. I'm sorry that I can't help past asking questions. I've never heard of this before. There might be some food particles that got caught on the shell and are decomposing. Try wiping it off and seeing if it comes back, you won't hurt the snail by doing this.


----------



## WaveRider (Apr 13, 2014)

You were right, it was just some mold that was caught on his shell, being a first time snail owner I was afraid that touching it would hurt him. Thank you for your help!!!! Much appreciated!

-WaveRider:mrgreen:


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh no problem! Glad to hear that your snail is alright. I love watching my nerites zoom around the tank. I have 3 of them into my 55g.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

every once in a while my nerites get a bit of fuzz or algae on their shells.i pick them up and use a toothbrush on them.just a light brushing. this never ceases to entertain my boyfriend.the weird stuff you do for your pets.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Haha! Very nice. I would like that post if I could. That's very funny and true.


----------

